# Scissor Beak



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I had sold chicks to someone 2 weeks ago, the chick was a week old at the time. They just sent me a picture that the chick has scissor beak. I’ve personally never had this problem in my flock, I have tons of chicks from this combination and haven’t had any problems, I even have some currently from the same hatch. At 3 weeks old what could this be from? Should I be refunding them?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I will also say the chick didn’t have scissor beak when it hatched or when I sold it at a week old, they just noticed it today 3 weeks old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There has been tons of discussions about this with breeders. There appear to be two forms, genetic and injury. The age this popped up is about the average time people notice the deformity. 

There has been a bit of discussion that some approvement is made by massaging the sides of the beak where the jaw hinge is. Does it work? I don't know for sure. 

I had one years ago. Hers never got bad but she did need her beak trimmed from time to time. The genetic form seems to have the lower beak pointed off in one direction and the top beak being more hooked.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd say refunding for the chick is between you and the buyer. Sometimes it's not bad enough to hinder the chick at all, sometimes it gets worse as they get older. Depending on the severity, it may not need hardly any help, or it may eventually need extra help even eating and drinking. It's really hard to say.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I ended up telling them I would do a partial refund or replace it with a chick if it doesn’t make it. She did tell me a second one developed it as well but that was from someone else’s chick so I’m thinking they must both be injuries or lack of vitamins. I have hatched 100’s of chicks from this cross without any issues even keeping a few for myself from the same exact parents. But I do want to keep a good image so I would rather keep a good reputation even though I don’t believe it was from my end, or at least I hope not. It seems odd it would appear this late if it was a genetic problem? I’ve only seen those (never in my flock) at hatch to a week? I have no experience with scissor beak so am trying to help her in any way I can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd have to look it up but you don't normally see either one until they are several weeks old. 

They're doing something wrong if they have two from different breeders. In all the years I raised them I only had the one and it wasn't mine, it came from someone else.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

One of my PBR's had scissor beak when she was young, I put a rock in her pen and she rubbed her beak on it several times a day and within a few months it was fine and is still fine to this day. It never bothered her ability to eat and drink even though the crossing was rather severe. She just managed. I hope, for the chick's sake that it will go away like mine did. If not, there are ways to handle it. 
I know nothing about genetics in a specific term but I do understand passing a flaw from generation to generation and I think it's odd that it would happen after so many chicks from the same parentage were fine. That's just my opinion


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Sadly after I offered a refund she continued to explain she has been having trouble with multiple chicks all from different breeders  I'm guessing a vitamin deficiency? Or some large chicks in the brooder that were hurting them? She said today she moved all the large ones out  either way I hope the chick pulls through and gets better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That pretty much confirms it's her and not you. 

Do you think she'd be willing to send you pics? Will she answer questions about how she's feeding them?

Has she ever had chickens before?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I agree, if it's happening to several chicks from different breeders, something is going on there. It could be vitamin deficiency, or injury. One thing that came to me is, does she have small children? Curious kids can often, unintentionally and unknowingly, cause injury to little animals. My "Supervisor Pooh" has a permanent crooked foot that was caused by one of my grand-daughters when they were both little.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

She said she was feeding chick feed and putting the save a chick in the water? I do know she has young children and am fairly certain she did have chickens a few years ago but hasn’t until these batch of chicks. She did send a picture of the chick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She needs to figure out the shortcomings of her flock care. You can't have that many and not have something not right. Like the chick feed being old and most of the nutrients are no longer viable. Feeding treats and the chicks not eating enough of what they need. 

I don't understand using the Savachick. I never used it and things were fine. I don't know if maybe they're not getting an overdose of the vitamins if she's giving it to them full time.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

That's what I was thinking too, I feel bad that it happened but it does seem like it has nothing to do with me  but I do want to build a good name for my business as well as support 4-h which is what she bought them for.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I agree it sounds like her problem and not yours, I know that doesn't help when you are building a reputation but at least your conscious can be relieved. Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing, she should stop the Savachick and treats.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

It sounds like there is a lot going on in her brooder, now she’s had a few die from cocidious


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

WOW!!! Yeah, I'd say she has problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's had chickens in the past and has these issues going on? Something doesn't add up here. I'm not sure I've ever heard of anyone having these many issues even as a first timer.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

That's what I was thinking! She was buying from breeders, I wonder if she got some sick chicks and it's spreading


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's definately doing something wrong.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

mitzy123point said:


> That's what I was thinking! She was buying from breeders, I wonder if she got some sick chicks and it's spreading


That was my thought too. She needs to do some serious house cleaning, get rid of the current flock and do a huge decontamination of the property before getting new ones. I'm not sure if that is even enough.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

It's sad I want to help but  not sure what to do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I take you didn't observe anything she's doing or her kids, that has led to these issues? 

You said she got even more chicks, is she going to have a problem continually adding to her flock? Did you even get an idea she knows what she's doing?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Sadly they went to someone who reached out to me on Facebook, ive only met her the one time. I know she said she has about 70 chicks and she breeds ducks, she said her family has had chickens for a few years


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes there is no explanation for stupid. Whatever is going is on her because she's doing something wrong or not doing something she should be doing.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ve gotta agree here.


----------

